# Donnie Darko



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Donnie Darko is a cult classic that happens to include an amazing cast set in an amazing premise. This is not a film that reveals the truth. It's a film that posits and explores the potential in humankind's experience of life. At times it's thrilling. Other times scary. It's definitely thought-provoking, and completely captivating. It's very hard to explain, but the most important requirement when watching this film is to try and believe.

There are lots of ways to look at the content of this film. This is one of those movies that if it was a book, you'd find English teachers trying to get you to come up with interpretations and explanations and themes, all of which could be right but are probably more a reflection of the viewer than the author.

I think the best thing about this film is that you have to figure out for yourself, along with Donnie, exactly what must happen. There are people who contribute to the solution, but unravelling the situation is a rewarding puzzle both for the audience and for Donnie as his character comes to a realization.

blog post


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree - it's a great movie.
I actually like the theatrical release version better than the director's cut.
I can't remember exactly why, but I remember coming to that conclusion after seeing the DC.


Mitch


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

i liked this film, especialy because like memento, if you go digging into the website and extras you can understand a lot more of whats going on, its like the film presents you with a mystery and you have to go digging.

edd


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I've only seen the Director's Cut. I've read that more is revealed in the Director's Cut than in the theatrical release, and I guess some things are more "normal" in the theatrical release because the Director's Cut has those overlays and strange visual sequences with the eyeball.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Both versions are cool. DC is the original interpretation of the cotent, the cutting room is often use to make a movie more convenient for the industry which is sad..look at the extended versions of Lord of The Rings, perfect example...

~Bob


----------

